# GSG Offers IC Legacy White Ink



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Reformulated 7014 Legacy White™, made by International Coatings and offered by GSG, is a press-ready, opaque white ink with a matte finish. It has good bleed-blocking characteristics and can be used on 100% cotton and 50% cotton/50% polyester blends. 

It is creamy, short bodied, and can be printed through a variety of mesh counts for a soft hand. It has a fast flash time and excellent washfastness. 

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; e-mail: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

